# WANTED 2br or larger MARCH 21-23



## Dappa5 (Mar 15, 2014)

I am in desperate need of a rental 2br or larger at the Wyndham Ocean Walk for Fri and Sat nights mar 21and 22 with check out on sun the 23rd

please email me
or call 

(nine four one)815-2561


----------



## Gophesjo (Mar 15, 2014)

Where are you looking for?

Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dappa5 (Mar 16, 2014)

Gophesjo said:


> Where are you looking for?
> 
> Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk



fixed sorry I need Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona Beach and I am desperate


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 16, 2014)

This ad is written funny.  It starts on the 16th and says 7 nights so checkout would be the 23rd.

It says make offer so I'd contact them to confirm the check in day and check out then confirm with the resort that you can check in on the 21st.

You might get lucky.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-Oce...=US_Lodging&hash=item1c3b988758#ht_2645wt_900


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 16, 2014)

Keep in mind that weeks 7 - 17 are prime weeks at this resort and probably require stays of 3, 4, or 7 nights.


----------



## am1 (Mar 16, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> This ad is written funny.  It starts on the 16th and says 7 nights so checkout would be the 23rd.
> 
> It says make offer so I'd contact them to confirm the check in day and check out then confirm with the resort that you can check in on the 21st.
> 
> ...



Actually it 6nights/7 days. I already spoke with Dappa5 but the dates do not work for him.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 16, 2014)

Am I losing my mind or did the description change?  I posted because I thought it said 7 nights.


----------



## Dappa5 (Mar 17, 2014)

I really need check out on the 23 rd I'll pay for several days I'm not using but I need Fri and sat nights


----------



## ronparise (Mar 17, 2014)

So how desperate are you?

Worldmark has something for the 22nd, but not the 21st,  You could however stay in Orlando! just 90 min away.


----------

